# Lazer Oxygen O2 Cycling Helmet Pro Review



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks for the solid review, Paul. I received one of the Lazer Genesis helmets at the recent Bike Press Camp ( http://www.roadbikereview.com/reviews/blog/category/bike-press-camp/ ). After a few rides with it, I really like it and the RollSys system works well. I find myself using it more often than the SuperFit adjustment on my Giro.


----------



## Anonymous742 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just picked this helmet up about 30 minutes ago and although not a very long time to fall in love. I absolutely love this helmet. On my ride home from the shop it felt great. It doesn't wiggle, doesn't jiggle and doesn't move as opposed to my Giro Monza. At a $110 it is a steal and looks awesome. It is also an exclusive enough helmet that I probably won't see that many other people with the same helmet. I consider myself a one off so my helmet should be one too.


----------

